# Kendall Jenner - walking the runway for Burberry A/W 2020 Show at London Fashion Week 17.02.2020 x6



## brian69 (18 Feb. 2020)

​


----------



## Karl Ashley (18 Feb. 2020)

Danke für die wunderbar Kendall


----------



## frank63 (21 Feb. 2020)

Danke schön für Kendall.


----------

